# Petsmart pen?



## violet lace (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm wondering if anybody has used this pen. Do you think it will do a good job? Lacy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is it this pen? 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...s&N=2023689


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If you are using it for containment and training you may want to consider this pen.
[attachment=25463:Exercise_pen.jpg]


----------



## violet lace (Jul 10, 2007)

> Is it this pen?
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...s&N=2023689[/B]


Yes, it is that pen. Thanks, I couldn't figure out how to do that -Lacy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I definitely agree with Sassy's Mom. We used a metal pen with panels similar to the one she posted and Sophie really didn't seem to mind it. I think the baby-type playpen would have driven her crazy - one thing being not as much visibility on the pups' part. The paneled pen was a little heavy but very easy to move around and configure however we wanted and you could add and remove panels to make it larger or smaller.

Linda


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros has a Home N Go play pen & he really likes it. He was crying a lot in his crate when I'd close the door to put him to sleep, so I got the pen and he sleeps there now at night. He doesn't really cry in it except for when he has to go potty or really wants to play with me. Usually he will sit behind the mesh part so he can look at me while I'm on the computer and play with his toys or he'll curl up in a corner when he's tired. He doesn't potty in there anymore, but he did twice when we first got it. Thankfully, it is really easy to clean. The storage pouch it comes with is nice too for storing some of his belongings. It was really easy to setup too :biggrin: 

I put Eros in his pen so you could see how big the medium is, which is what he has. Eros is 3 months old and 3 lbs.

[attachment=25476layPen1.jpg]

[attachment=25477layPen2.jpg]



<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I would go with the one with the panels. I love mine. You can put their crate, pads, toys, food and water all in the x-pen with the panels. You can also make it bigger if needed. They can see out of it really well and feel like they are part of the action too.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> I would go with the one with the panels. I love mine. You can put their crate, pads, toys, food and water all in the x-pen with the panels. You can also make it bigger if needed. They can see out of it really well and feel like they are part of the action too.[/B]



I just purchased the one Sassy's mom referred to with the 6 panels. It was the best money i ever spent!! I actually found a used one on my local Craigslist for $40 in PERFECT condition! Abbi loves it and can still run around. It was a saving grace because running around the house was not working fo rme!!!  
good luck,
Randi & Abbi


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have the x-pen with the panels made of medal and it is great for shaping anyway you want................I mainly use it for outside to contain them when we are doing yard work. I reall love it!!!! Gives them plenty of rooom and as others have stated, shapes to whatever shape you need for the space you have.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: I think it's definitely worth the money. I love that thing!! :biggrin: 
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

If I were you I'd buy a Seabreeze pen from http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com. They are lightweight, inexpensive, come in different sizes and fit into a large suitcase for travelling. I have 4 of them and 2 dogs so is this a clue that I love them??? LOL  

Cathy A


----------



## violet lace (Jul 10, 2007)

> I'm wondering if anybody has used this pen. Do you think it will do a good job? Lacy[/B]


Thanks everybody. The suggestions are helpful.-Lacy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> If you are using it for containment and training you may want to consider this pen.
> [attachment=25463:Exercise_pen.jpg][/B]



*I have this one with the extra panels and I sit outside with the Boys and they LOVE it!!* *They can see thru it and they have a blast...my friend brings over her chi and they romp and play like there is no tomorrow. I agree that the other pen would probably drive your fluffbutt crazy because it seems to confined. JMHO
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I use this:

http://www.lilpens.com/

It is made by Josymir Maltese, my wonderful breeder, so the money will go to a good cause.

It is lightweight, collapsible so you can carry it on the plane.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I use this:
> 
> http://www.lilpens.com/
> 
> ...


Does Josymir make those pens or just sell them? They look exactly like the Seabreeze pens.

I'm guessing that's where she gets them and just sells them herself for the convenience of new puppy owners.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I am pretty sure she makes them. When I visited her, I wanted one but her husband did not have time to make one so I got a demo version they had lying around.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> If I were you I'd buy a Seabreeze pen from http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com. They are lightweight, inexpensive, come in different sizes and fit into a large suitcase for travelling. I have 4 of them and 2 dogs so is this a clue that I love them??? LOL
> 
> Cathy A[/B]


Sorry for an old post bump.
but I have a problem with playpens. Daeroni knows how to open his playpen, and he moves it across the whole floor.
the one from seabreeze is it easy to move around?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419592
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: I don't mean to laugh at this Jadey, but the image of Daeroni moving it around is so funny! Those Seabreeze ones are very light, so I wouldn't recommend it for your little acrobat!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi! I have the "Superyard xt play yard". In fact, I have 2 of them, one for inside and one for outside. You can also order extra panels for this yard and make it bigger if you want to...the panels snap together...we added a couple of panels to his outside pen. It's a baby product, but it works well for Harry...and its pretty heavy...so I don't think that a pup could move it around.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi! I have the "Superyard xt play yard". In fact, I have 2 of them, one for inside and one for outside. You can also order extra panels for this yard and make it bigger if you want to...the panels snap together...we added a couple of panels to his outside pen. It's a baby product, but it works well for Harry...and its pretty heavy...so I don't think that a pup could move it around.[/B]


I have both the Superyard XT and the metal panel one. The metal panel one is the best, in my opinion. The Superyard is just SO big and cumbersome and, in my opinion, isn't the easiest thing to configure. The metal one is super easy. I also like that it comes in black which is a little less conspicuous than the glaring white. We slide the metal one right under our livingroom couch for storage. We don't use it to contain Ollie anymore but it's great to use "around" items you don't want your dog to get to, like the Christmas tree. Again, a black, metal gate around the Christmas tree is a little more tolerable than a big plastic white, bulky one (superyard).

As for them pushing it across the room...what we did when Ollie was a puppy was set it in the corner and actually bolted it to the wall. Worked great.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree that the Superyard is clumsy....we don't move it around that much so it works for us. What kind of metal pen do you have? I didn't even think about the Christmas tree!!! And the fact that it folds so flat sounds good...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465162
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the ones with the extra thingy on the bottom? that seabreeze has is that hard to move? i have tried the other ones u know the plastic ones you can get at toys r us... man he is strong he knows how to open the door of the play pen gate... haha dont worry andrea i laugh all the time when i come home from work he's never where i put him.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=465183
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will try the bolt on the wall, thanks for the idea!


----------

